# Express Entry Processing Times



## ctaylor (May 13, 2015)

Hello All. 

I've just submitted everything for Express Entry today. I know the website says they aim to process the application within 6 months, but I wanted to see whether anyone who has submitted their Express Entry has been accepted (or rejected) yet.

Thanks!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Unfortunately, nobody can answer that at the moment, as the program is just 5 1/2 months old, having been started up at the beginning of the year.

You'll have to wait to see if you have enough points to qualify for an invitation to apply... here is the results of all of the draws to date.


----------



## ctaylor (May 13, 2015)

Hi West Coast

Thanks for the reply. I'm actually already through the points section of express entry. I got my invitation to apply 5 weeks ago. I've finished compiling my documents and submitted everything required so my question is for anyone at the same stage as me. 

Express Entry put out a press release a few months back about the first 3 immigrants to be accepted via Express and receive their permanent residency. Obviously they would have had a huge number of points to be the first to receive invitations to apply, and were probably rushed through so Express could say that people got their PR withing 3 months, but it's coming up to 6 months since the scheme opened so I just want to know if anyone has received an acceptance or rejection yet.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Good Evening!

I'm not sure if anyone who has posted here has received an invitation to apply... from what I've read, most people here were hard-pressed to get 400 points... so there's no record as to how long it's taking for CIC to process applications.

You might want to keep in mind that the first draw happened at the end of January... invites would have gone out into the mail on 02 February at the earliest (with the earliest that the first paperwork could have been returned would be 06 February), so while the program has been open for almost 6 months, it's been almost 5 since the first invites went out.

Also keep in mind that CIC is no better than the Home Office/UKBA/UKVI when it comes to processing visas etc (CIC is worse, if you ask me... it'd take me 2 years to sponsor my husband to come to Vancouver whilst it took me two and a half weeks to get a Fiancée Visa so I could move to the UK to get married and settled in London back in the day).

Anyway, I wish that I could offer you more help/hope - but you've made it this far, so hopefully they'll get around to processing it sooner rather than later.


----------



## mattima (May 14, 2013)

Hi ctaylor.

I'm in the same situation with you, just received my last required document today. So I'll upload all the documents and submit the application today. I hope now that all documents and the application itself is in electronic form that CIC wouldn't take so much time to process the applications. 

Would be nice to know how many of the invited persons have already managed to submit the application for processing - that would give us a better picture of how long it might take to receive any results.


----------



## Gibjam (Sep 6, 2013)

ctaylor said:


> Hello All.
> 
> I've just submitted everything for Express Entry today. I know the website says they aim to process the application within 6 months, but I wanted to see whether anyone who has submitted their Express Entry has been accepted (or rejected) yet.
> 
> Thanks!


I received my invitation Feb 27 (I had 1012 points), and submitted my application Mar 26. Since that date I have had numerous updates from CIC so the case officer must be working through the docs. Hopefully not to long till they reach their decision.


----------



## ctaylor (May 13, 2015)

Hi All. Thought I'd give you a small update. Having submitted everything on May 13th I've had my first update on my progress. My profile now reads that I passed my medical so someone must be starting to look at it. I'll keep you updated in any further progress.


----------



## scaifem (Aug 20, 2015)

ctaylor - any update on your application?

I am in a similar situation but about 2 months behind (submitted July 14th). I quickly (within a week) had the medical exam update but now nothing for almost 1 month! Its says background check in progress.


----------



## kelci (Nov 2, 2015)

*What's your application status now*



scaifem said:


> ctaylor - any update on your application?
> 
> I am in a similar situation but about 2 months behind (submitted July 14th). I quickly (within a week) had the medical exam update but now nothing for almost 1 month! Its says background check in progress.


Hi there,

Did your application for PR approved? I am at the same situation with you now.

Thanks.


----------

